# IME - ImExHS Limited



## springhill (8 August 2012)

MC - ?
SP - 0.7c
Shares - ?
Options -? 
Cash - $928k

*Directors* 
Benjamin Bussell
Darren Olsen
Matthew Foy

Something about a capital restructure here or the like, no interest in this.


----------



## System (24 July 2015)

On July 24th, 2015, SWW Energy Limited (SWW) changed its name and ASX code to Omni Market Tide Limited (OMT).


----------



## System (31 August 2018)

On August 31st, 2018, Omni Market Tide Limited (OMT) changed its name and ASX code to ImExHS Limited (IME).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2020)

slapdown

https://arichlife.com.au/imexhs-ltd-asx-ime-is-so-promotional-it-takes-my-breathe-away/


----------



## frugal.rock (19 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> slapdown
> 
> https://arichlife.com.au/imexhs-ltd-asx-ime-is-so-promotional-it-takes-my-breathe-away/



Once you get past the vitriol, there are some things going for it.
One thing seems to be the lower cost factor. (Get what you pay for kinda deal)
It also looks like their addressing their older technology issues from a recent announcement, involving Canon equipment.
They seem to have a niche edge (cheapish) which may be enough to get a foothold. 
Operations established in US announced today. Non market sensitive, however stock closed 9% up.
A speccie punt perhaps. 
Not held but am considering a small stake.


----------



## Telamelo (25 August 2020)

IME breakout above 0.04c +10.53%! huge global potential (branching into the US etc.) bullish looking chart dyor


----------



## Telamelo (25 August 2020)

IME market depth keeps building

250 buyers for 21,462,603 units vs 37 sellers for 4,934,264 units

noting Director's loaded up recently buying 'on market' throughout July & August '20

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/ime

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (26 August 2020)

IMEXHS Limited IME will announce its first half FY20 result for the six months ended 30 June
2020 on Monday 31 August 2020 at 10am AEST followed by a conference call for analysts and investors.

Interested parties must pre-register via the following link:

https://s1.c-conf.com/DiamondPass/10009483-invite.html

Upon registration, the dial in details will be sent to participants via email.


----------



## Telamelo (27 August 2020)

Telamelo said:


> IMEXHS Limited IME will announce its first half FY20 result for the six months ended 30 June
> 2020 on Monday 31 August 2020 at 10am AEST followed by a conference call for analysts and investors.
> 
> Interested parties must pre-register via the following link:
> ...



27 August 2020

IMEXHS receives Brazil’s ANVISA1 registration for HIRUKO™

IMEXHS Limited IME is pleased to announce it has received ANVISA’s Certification of Good Practices for Manufacturing of Class II Medical Devices from the Brazilian National Health Surveillance Agency for the HIRUKO™ Essential software suite.

Dr German Arango, IMEXHS CEO said, “IMEXHS is continuing to expand into new geographies. We recently opened our first office in the US and now with the ANVISA certification, we are able to deliver our disruptive medical imaging technology in Brazil, LATAM’s largest market, where we will focus on deploying our cloud-based enterprise imaging solution to small and medium-sized clinics and medical imaging centres.

“The Brazilian market represents a significant opportunity for IMEXHS to deliver its affordable Aquila in the Cloud software-as-a-service (SaaS) offering via its existing local distributor. With the ANVISA certification, we are excited to provide our cutting-edge tele-radiology solution which will ensure superior business and patient outcomes for Brazilians.”

DYOR as always.. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (27 August 2020)

Telamelo said:


> 27 August 2020
> 
> IMEXHS receives Brazil’s ANVISA1 registration for HIRUKO™
> 
> ...



Looking better by the minute.. bullish market depth & chart!

264 buyers for 20,666,549 units vs 41 sellers for 5,294,960 units

those buyer's stacking up bids in the 'buy queue' will soon have to pay up if they want to "get a piece of the action" so to speak imo

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (28 August 2020)

IME looking bullish @ 0.047c +4.44% this morning.. remember half yearly report out Monday morning 31/08 at 10am (leaky 'good news' coming !?)

253 buyers for 19,501,362 units vs 33 sellers for 4,309,451 units

Cheers tela


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 January 2021)

IME not really getting SP traction, but the traders might like a nibble?

_*Aquila in the Cloud, *its standardised radiology solution launched in May 2020, has signed a total of 41 deals as at 31 December which are expected to contribute over A$945,000 in Annual Recurring Revenue (ARR). 

Aquila in the Cloud is a low-cost, rapidly deployed product offering that provides small to midsize customers with access to IMEXHS’s innovative medical imaging technology. It has continued to generate widespread demand with customers now located across 11 markets including the USA, where the first customer signed in Miami on 1 December, has now gone live with a 30-day trial. The highly scalable business model is supported by an extensive and growing network of distributor partners and sales opportunities continue to expand. _






(_doesn't make my cut:_
_1. stocks with silly names
2. S. American ops and run from USA; what benefit is it to be on ASX?_
_3. .... but it is scalable. (Has to be, to get anywhere )_


----------



## peter2 (5 January 2021)

Hmm, IME appeared in my past two pm scans. I'm not convinced either, even though the chart is quite bullish currently. I'm assuming the software is similar to PME. If so, then I'd prefer to trade the top brand in a sector. Not the upstarts attempting to replicate other successful businesses. Daily traded volume is too low also so it could only be a spec position for a quick trade.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2022)

deservedly so, there has not been much on this wanna-be
_One Company with two businesses aimed at democratising access to medical expertise_

But in need of more capital, with Offer Price of $0.48 :
*Placement *of $2.0m, consisting of two parts:
 • Tranche 1 – an institutional placement to raise approximately $1.0m; and 
• Tranche 2 – a placement of approximately $1.0m to Directors subject to shareholder approval; and 
 PLUS a fully underwritten 1 for 8 non-renounceable *Entitlement Offer *to existing shareholders to raise approximately $2.0m 

price action since listing


----------

